# New Met General Manager Chosen



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In a surprise move, th eMetropolitna opera has just announced the appointment of Sarah Palin to be the
next general manager of the Metropolitan opera, succeeding Peter Gelb. 
Happy April fools day everyone !












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah, ya got me .... until I saw the name Sarah Palin ...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think we should tolerate this kind of humor on the serious board that is Talk Classical. We seriously need to keep up our serious face at all times, or risk others not taking us seriously.

As a side note, I shall retire to my blog, which is serious at all times. Seriously.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Lighten up, it's April fools day !


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ I think he's joking 

but it would be fun to speculate on what would Sarah Palin do if she were to manage the Met.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

superhorn said:


> Lighten up, it's April fools day !


I think that was ... Mahlerian humor.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

deggial said:


> ^ I think he's joking
> 
> but it would be fun to speculate what would Sarah Palin do if she were to manager the Met.


One shudders to think . . .


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

And just what exactly would be so wrong with that? I have a feeling she would have made a better manager than some oh-so-progressive European, bent on _deconstructing_ everything. She is a _conservative_, so one might expect her and her subordinates to handle the Met productions in a _conservative_ way. Yay!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

deggial said:


> but it would be fun to speculate what would Sarah Palin do if she were to manager the Met.


She'd stage her own opera, "I can see Russia from here."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> She'd stage her own opera, "I can see Russia from here."


Get John Luther Adams to do the music, and let her do the stage direction!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> And just what exactly would be so wrong with that? I have a feeling she would have made a better manager than some oh-so-progressive European, bent on _deconstructing_ everything. She is a _conservative_, so one might expect her and her subordinates to handle the Met productions in a _conservative_ way. Yay!


which would mean season after season of La Boheme, La Traviata, Figaro, the Barber, Butterfly, the Flute and Carmen.


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

Palin is not conservative, she's an just an ignorant, pandering rube with a pretty face who spouts a lot of incoherent and irreconcilable talking points that she doesn't even understand. When did the lowest kind of demagoguery become conservatism?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder, has Sarah Palin even heard of the Metropolitan opera ? She has gone on record saying that the "arts are frivolous", and there should not be any government support for them. What a doofus !


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ then it's quite obvious what would happen to the Met if she took the helm: chop!

arts are frivolous, but I guess beauty pageants aren't...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Logos said:


> Palin is not conservative, she's an just an ignorant, pandering rube with a pretty face who spouts a lot of incoherent and irreconcilable talking points that she doesn't even understand. When did the lowest kind of demagoguery become conservatism?


when the neo-cons took over. Aren't they just the face of multinational corps these days?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

... but back to OPERA ... I'm sure she'd write a VERY ENTERTAINING MEMOIR after her 15 minutes as GM was up!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

The Republican Party - the opera. Who would play/sing Sarah Palin? I nominate Dessay, I think she'd love it.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

deggial said:


> The Republican Party - the opera. Who would play/sing Sarah Palin? I nominate Dessay, I think she'd love it.


I dunno - I was thinking of Hvorostovsky, myself ... :lol:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ !!!!!! haha, I can see your point!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

O, I had no point. I just like the idea of getting Hvorostovsky into drag! Besides, he's such an upstager, I think the personality kind of fits for him ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> O, I had no point. I just like the idea of getting Hvorostovsky into drag! Besides, he's such an upstager, I think the personality kind of fits for him ...


I think he also has the teeth. I nearly got blinded by them in Ballo in Maschera.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

guythegreg said:


> he's such an upstager, I think the personality kind of fits for him ...


that was the point! hehe. I'm not sure how much drag it would be. La Palin has got some large cojones :lol:


----------

